# Eagle Ultraforce, Obsolete?



## sccreativedesign (Jun 8, 2009)

I purchased an Eagle Ultraforce last year, took me almost a year to get help to use, now I need to buy blades for it, I cant get ahold of the company I bought my machine from to order more blades, I dont know what size they are I have already purchased several wrong ones, so I need help finding out what size blade to order. I was lied to about the software I was told that I could download from corel cdr files and I cant with the software I was given, I do not reccomend this product only because the service and honesty of the company has been absolutely horrid.
Help Please !!!
Sue


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The eagle ultra force is not dead...it just did not take off as the importer thought..you can contact Home Page and can get blades even though he no longer sells the unit...he either has or can tell you which blades to buy...also sjidhair on this forum has the unit...shoot her an email


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

sccreativedesign said:


> I purchased an Eagle Ultraforce last year, took me almost a year to get help to use, now I need to buy blades for it, I cant get ahold of the company I bought my machine from to order more blades, I dont know what size they are I have already purchased several wrong ones, so I need help finding out what size blade to order. I was lied to about the software I was told that I could download from corel cdr files and I cant with the software I was given, I do not recommend this product only because the service and honesty of the company has been absolutely horrid.
> Help Please !!!
> Sue


Who was it that you bought your machine from ? Its always good for us to know here, so we can be careful in the future. You can get blades and parts here directly from Accugraphics, as they do sell them. Here is their website  Hope this helps Klic-N-Kut.com - Computerized Cutting systems and supplies. Let me know if this helps, if not maybe also contact SandyMc who is a rep for accugraphics and participates on this forum.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

I'll be VERY happy to help you figure out what blades you need and show you where to order them on Accugraphic's site. And I know that Accugraphic, who produces the Eagle systems, will also be happy to help you with anything you need. They are definitely still selling the Eagle systems and providing support to all of the Eagle customers. You can reach them Monday morning at 800-268-3672 or you can PM me with questions tomorrow. 

Also, I will help you with importing your Corel files. Are you aware that there's a plug-in which you click on a menu item in Corel Draw and it will automatically open ACS Studio and copy/paste your image into the Sign Blank? It's covered on my blog... just go the Categories list on the left side and look up Corel in the drop down menu.l


----------



## circuit (Apr 19, 2011)

do you know what driver I would need to run the eagle with Flexistarter on a Mac.... I have installed Flexi and can push things to the Production Manager... but then it says "driver not found" and will not cut.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

circuit said:


> do you know what driver I would need to run the eagle with Flexistarter on a Mac.... I have installed Flexi and can push things to the Production Manager... but then it says "driver not found" and will not cut.


You need to find a Foison driver. The Flexistarter that was being sold by Accugraphic had it... in fact, the CD said Flexistarter 8.5 Foison Edition.


----------



## circuit (Apr 19, 2011)

What does Foison mean? 

So frustrating. Who knew that there would be different versions of the same program within one operating system?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Foison is the company in China where the Eagle and other ACS and KNK cutters are manufactured.


----------



## circuit (Apr 19, 2011)

My Eagle Ultraforce came with a series of cd's the probably had a program that I could use to work the machine on them. I did not have a PC at the time so, I purchased Flexi8 for mac. It has been one problem after another. I recently purchased a PC and would like to get the original MAXX program working on it. I can not find the cd with the program on it.. just the clip art and maxx tutorial... I have a number printed and taped to the cover of the cd case, which I am assuming is some sort of code for use. I can not figure out which program to download in order to use that code. I downloaded Maxx 8 and it was looking for a usb, which I don't have. Can you help. I am just looking for a program to print/cut illustrator files from.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

circuit said:


> My Eagle Ultraforce came with a series of cd's the probably had a program that I could use to work the machine on them. I did not have a PC at the time so, I purchased Flexi8 for mac. It has been one problem after another. I recently purchased a PC and would like to get the original MAXX program working on it. I can not find the cd with the program on it.. just the clip art and maxx tutorial... I have a number printed and taped to the cover of the cd case, which I am assuming is some sort of code for use. I can not figure out which program to download in order to use that code. I downloaded Maxx 8 and it was looking for a usb, which I don't have. Can you help. I am just looking for a program to print/cut illustrator files from.


The Eagle originally shipped with ACS Studio which was dongled software. Thus, you should find a very small dongle somewhere amongst the items you received with the cutter. And one of those CD's would be for ACS Studio and another the clipart and fonts CD you can optionally use. 

If you have lost the dongle, then I recommend trying out either Make The Cut or Sure Cuts A Lot. Both programs will work with the Eagle and I can help you get things set up for either. I"m more familiar with Make The Cut, however Sure Cuts a Lot is better if you're planning to do rhinestone designs. You can download trials for either program, as well and I'll provide links if you need them.


----------



## circuit (Apr 19, 2011)

SandyMcC said:


> The Eagle originally shipped with ACS Studio which was dongled software. Thus, you should find a very small dongle somewhere amongst the items you received with the cutter. And one of those CD's would be for ACS Studio and another the clipart and fonts CD you can optionally use.
> 
> If you have lost the dongle, then I recommend trying out either Make The Cut or Sure Cuts A Lot. Both programs will work with the Eagle and I can help you get things set up for either. I"m more familiar with Make The Cut, however Sure Cuts a Lot is better if you're planning to do rhinestone designs. You can download trials for either program, as well and I'll provide links if you need them.


I don't recall it ever coming with the dongle but, I was not really thinking about it back then because I knew I had a mac and that program was not going to work. I will try make the cut... is it a free software? Where would you suggest downloading?


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

circuit said:


> I don't recall it ever coming with the dongle but, I was not really thinking about it back then because I knew I had a mac and that program was not going to work. I will try make the cut... is it a free software? Where would you suggest downloading?


Neither program is free, however they are both very affordable. You can download the trial here: Make the Cut!™ - Offical Website - Greatest cutter software yet created!
and you can use this user manual to get your Eagle set up and working: ACS-24UHF, Eagle, and Falcon User Manuals | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley


----------



## circuit (Apr 19, 2011)

SandyMcC said:


> Neither program is free, however they are both very affordable. You can download the trial here: Make the Cut!™ - Offical Website - Greatest cutter software yet created!
> and you can use this user manual to get your Eagle set up and working: ACS-24UHF, Eagle, and Falcon User Manuals | Digital Die Cutting With Sandy McCauley


I downloaded the program MTC. was able to open an illustrator file in the program, But like last time with the FLEXI8 on the mac... the trouble I am running into is having it recognize the cutter. Nothing shows up in the COM ports... I have it plugged in, online, and the cords are secure. I have the KNK maxx plugin downloaded... there is not one that I can find for the Eagle specifically. Thank you for all your help again.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Did you install an FTDI driver? Disconnect the USB cable from the Eagle. Then download and install the driver for the KNK Maxx/Groove-e from this link: http://knkusa.com/resources/

Reboot Windows. Wait for Windows to fully come up. Plug in the USB cable again and watch for Windows to assign a Com Port. Go to Windows Device Manager and look under Ports to verify that a USB-Serial COM Port has been assigned. Then use that COM Port assignment in MTC. 

Also, make sure in the MTC cutting window, it says "KNK Maxx" and not "KNK Maxx Air". Also make sure the baud rate assigned in that window matches what is set on the Eagle itself. This is covered in the first chapter of the UM.


----------

